# Sets dvd



## WILKESBOROKENPO (May 16, 2010)

Just wondering who has the best dvd out for the kenpo sets.


----------



## MJS (May 16, 2010)

I've heard good things about Larry Tatums dvds.


----------



## punisher73 (May 17, 2010)

MJS said:


> I've heard good things about Larry Tatums dvds.


 
It's a good dvd, but I was disappointed that there was no kicking sets on it.  The sets covered on Larry Tatum's dvd are as follows

Blocking Set 1&2
Coordination Set 1&2
Striking Set 1&2
Stance Set 1&2
Finger Set 1&2

The dvd runs a little over 30 minutes


----------



## J Ellis (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for listing the contents. I considered buying the video on Ebay recently, but I decided to wait. It's odd that the Kicking Sets aren't on it.

Joel


----------



## punisher73 (May 18, 2010)

J Ellis said:


> Thanks for listing the contents. I considered buying the video on Ebay recently, but I decided to wait. It's odd that the Kicking Sets aren't on it.
> 
> Joel


 
I thought so as well.  I know that Larry Tatum has a seperate dvd for the "Two Man Set" which some don't practice or consider one of the sets.  But, to my knowledge Larry Tatum does not have a seperate dvd on the kicking set.

Larry Tatum does teach both kicking sets (1 at orange and 2 at 2nd Brown).


----------



## WILKESBOROKENPO (May 18, 2010)

I have larry tatums sets dvd. Master tatum does all the sets but the kicking sets.he just does them and gives a couple tips.im looking for a dvd that explains and shows how to do the sets.im a orange belt.i know blocking set 1,kicking set 1,and some of finger set 1.i was wanting something to study with does anybody have a sets dvd that explains and show how to do each move of the sets


----------



## jks9199 (May 18, 2010)

People who know have told you that Larry Tatum's DVDs are some of the best on the market.  Elsewhere (*Neil  church contact information*) you've said that your Kenpo teacher is going to stop teaching.  I have a suspicion that you're looking for videos to replace your teacher; that's not a good idea.  The videos you have are a reference tool, but they're not a substitute for having an actual teacher correct you.  You'd do much better focusing on the sets you have been taught, and continuing to work on them, using the videos as a reference to make them better, and continuing to look for a teacher that you can see on a regular basis -- even if that's only once or twice a month.


----------



## dancingalone (May 20, 2010)

What makes Larry Tatum's DVDs among the best?  Is it simply because he is a good (great) kenpoist?  

To me, if the DVD is meant to be instructional, a mere demo of the material along with a few basic remarks is not sufficient.  Instructional DVDs should have the material explained thoroughly with multiple camera angles so no physical detail is missed.  Ideally the instructor should also give the type of keys to execution that he would in person in a live class.

Too many martial arts dvds miss the mark completely.  They're more or less just demo clips that would seem more suited for publication on the web as teaser material.


----------



## J Ellis (May 20, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> What makes Larry Tatum's DVDs among the best? Is it simply because he is a good (great) kenpoist?
> 
> To me, if the DVD is meant to be instructional, a mere demo of the material along with a few basic remarks is not sufficient. Instructional DVDs should have the material explained thoroughly with multiple camera angles so no physical detail is missed. Ideally the instructor should also give the type of keys to execution that he would in person in a live class.
> 
> Too many martial arts dvds miss the mark completely. They're more or less just demo clips that would seem more suited for publication on the web as teaser material.


 
I've never viewed any of Mr. Tatum's videos except the exerpts available online, so I cannot comment on his productions.

However, I agree completely with your analysis of what martial arts videos should be, and I appreciate you making the point. Excellent observation!

Joel


----------



## HKphooey (May 21, 2010)

I think he has some of the best DVD's out there. Like all videos, they are a great study tool, not a replacment for a qualified instructor.


----------



## dancingalone (May 21, 2010)

HKphooey said:


> I think he has some of the best DVD's out there. Like all videos, they are a great study tool, not a replacment for a qualified instructor.



But what makes them the best?  I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## HKphooey (May 21, 2010)

I do not want to take away from any other videos that are out there.  I own many videos from different Kenpo instructors.  

First off, many of them were produced in the 80's -90's, so much of the material is frozen in time (no new modifications or alterations to the style). So closer to the way he (and I stress "he") learned it from GMEP and while he was still alive.  

Second, I think Mr. Tatum does a great job highlighting his stance/footwork changes.  Many other videos show close-ups of the upper body and handwork, but you do not get the overall body mechanics.  I like the way things are shown in various speed. Especially full speed.  You see how it really should be executed once you learn it.  He makes solid contact with the training partner so you get to see the intended targets and the desired result.  His students and training partners are not playing along; they are truly reacting to the force of the strike.  I have had the pleasure of receiving one of those strikes (And suprisingly they do not hurt.)

As for the sets, specifically... I learned to look at them in a different light after studying the DVD's.  When I originally learned them, I thought they were boring and a waste of time (I know I was you and stupid).

To some it all up... I feel like I got my money's worth after watching each DVD.  I have every DVD in his collection.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 21, 2010)

... also check out the sets videos from www.Kenpo2000.com 
Sean


----------

